# new to aep



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

heading down to aep next weekend for the first time. i havent a clue about fishing the place though. i was thinking of staying around camp area k does anyone know if this area is open or have any suggestions. ill be bringing a float tube and dont mind walking in as ive seen where alot of the roads r closed. also im coming from the dayton area, so any help on the best/ fastest way to get there would be great. thanks in advance

gary


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Its been a couple of weeks since I have been down but as far as I know K is open and a really nice place to camp. The float tube is the way to go down there and you will find lots of lakes on the map to fish out by there. From Dayton I would just 70 east to 83 cumberland New concord exit, take a rt and follow that in to Recreation Land. You are gonna love it.

Gummy


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

jeffgummy & gstrick27-
You can save about a 1/2 hour if you take 70 to Zanesville, hook up on 106 in Zanesville (follow the signs to "The Wilds"), take 106 to 83 then head south. Hey, a couple locals from Cumberland told me about that shortcut. I'm from Columbus and an extra hour on a day-trip...very cool! JG is right...you're gonna love it!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for the help guys, ive about convinced myself to head down this weekend to check it out. any of u guys fly fish down there? thats what ill be doing most of just wondering if poppers or any other surface flies work.


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Gary-
I made a mistake, take 146 (East) out of Zanesville, this will take you into Cumberland, then South on 83. I've done real well at AEP in the past, too busy this weekend or I'd join you.
-Boom


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Follow 146 East out of Zanesville to a little town called Chandlersville, there you can pick up 284 South. This will put you on the West side of Recreation land. You will see a big brown sign on the left for Sand Hollow Campsite C,a few miles after you go through a little place called Young Hickory. 284 has some real turns pay attention to the signs!

If you are going to Campsite K ignore these directions. 83 out of Cumberland would be faster as K is on the Eastern edge of Rec Land. 
Gogetem!


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Shroom-
I know where Chandlersville is, thanks for the tip! If there's ever anyway to save time on the drive...I'm all about it!


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

That shortcut cuts a good 45 minutes. I've driven both ways and it's a haul from Chandlersville to Cumberland then down 83. Although if you need to get beverages and such there are no stores along 284. Another thought also is that 70 all the way to 83 is not bad because you can cruise pretty good on 70. I just like to hop off at Zanesville and go the back way. I load up at Mother Truckers fuel/food store on the way out of Zanesville. Like I said though gotta watch 284 there are some real nasty curves that come up pretty quick.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks for all the directions, theking and myself will be heading down friday afterwork, didnt make it last weekend to hot!! looks like we r gonna stay at the best western on the east side close to k, might need some relief from the sun, anybody heading down look for us(either a blue suburban or wagon or black explorer) we are hoping to get into the gills gotta put a few in the freezer, also might be frying a few around k on saturday if we get into them.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

ill be heading down saturday morning. got good directions from columbus?


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

Read back through this thread...The easiest is 70 E to 83 south, but I think the quickest is via 146 (detailed earlier)...read what Mushrooman wrote, he also has some good time saving ideas. When you get there, if you happen to stop at Keffler camp, there's a buddy of mine (Brian) who basically lives at AEP, he's got a real killer army tent (w/ stove & chimney), if you run into him, tell him Freddy Boom Boom says "HI"...another easy identifier, his right arm stops at his elbow...don't let that fool ya, that guy can fish!!!! He'll put you on to some hotspots (a little local knowledge), give him a thanks and Boom Boom's battle cry...BOOOO YAAAHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

thanks for all the info... 

ill be sure to say hi if i see him


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Mushroomman is right that is the best way... How you been mushroom??


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Seems to be the about the only thing I have time for these days.
That late winter early spring layoff was a blast!! Paid to fish and hunt shrooms. It doesn't get any better than that!!
Just as well to be working with as hot as it's been although I really would rather be fishn!!

Fishjunky, You been using that topwater minnow bait? I'm getting more of them next week. Don't let anyone see them though, there wont be any bass left in Ohio.
Send a PM if you need a couple, I'll be down at AEP after the first frost.
Hickory nuts and fall morels and some of those tasty 10" bass(hehe)!


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

welp just got back and it was awesome, fished k and g, walked about 10 miles but found some out of the way ponds with good bass and gills, caught em all using poppers on my fly rod, it was a little tight in a few spots for the fly rod but couldnt bring myself to use the spinning rod when the flys were working, i will be getting a float tube before i go back down though, hopefully in a couple of weeks.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks Gstrick for the guided tour of AEP. I feel pretty bad that I had to open that big can of whoop-ass on you on Sunday morning, but after that beating I recieved on Saturday, you had it coming.
Folks, forget the live bait and get your fly rod ready.......these fish in eastern Ohio only look up to the surface to eat. 
Here is a pic of Gstrick trying to keep up with me after a 9 mile straight-up and straight-down hikathon. Had to carry him home that day. 









And here is the best lake that we found.


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

whoa now i think the heat and walkin got to TheKing, his memory is short about who was whoopin who, i was trying to take it easy on u sunday, i could tell u were pretty bummed on saturday watchin me catch all those bass. oh well guess we r gonna have to schedule a rematch, and this time none of those easy trails  , we r gonna hit the really out of the way ponds. had alot of fun though and cant wait to get back down there, and those bunnies better watch out i know where they live.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't know if still is might check ODOT web site 83 was closed about 2 miles south of I-70 couple weeks ago
JUST FYI if on the way to or from AEP and you take 83 South/North (IF it's open now) theres a little place called the Banana Peel about of mile south of I-70 on 83 if you want some good eats or a ice cream cone stop in there the place is good.

But the 146 way is the quickist from Z-Ville
and I;ve been every way possible to get to AEP from Z-ville too


----------



## gstrick27 (Apr 14, 2004)

83 is open, but watch those turns they will sneak up on ya


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

geez how come we could not find any lakes that had shore fishing available!!


----------

